# A timer...for PSP



## fundash (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw a guy using a PSP as a timer for cubing at a comp, i can't really find the programm he was using or anything similar. I have a pandora battery and I DO HAVE CUSTOM FIRMWARE. If anyone else could help me find his program, or something similer...please reply

Thanks
FUNDASH


----------



## TwoJay (Jul 2, 2009)

If you still need it, say so and I'll get it for you


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jul 2, 2009)

I would want it also, but i have never seen that before


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow a timer for PSP


----------



## Ellis (Jul 2, 2009)

fundash said:


> I saw a guy using a PSP as a timer for cubing at a comp



At SDO? I bet that was dChan. You should've asked him while you were there, he's friendly


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 2, 2009)

Does it have Scrambler


----------



## Ellis (Jul 2, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Does it have Scrambler



yea, It does.


----------



## fundash (Jul 2, 2009)

TwoJay said:


> If you still need it, say so and I'll get it for you



you have it?


----------



## fundash (Jul 2, 2009)

Ellis said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a guy using a PSP as a timer for cubing at a comp
> ...





TwoJay said:


> If you still need it, say so and I'll get it for you



yes, at san diego open, and i would like the timer still


----------



## dChan (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, I do remember someone asking me where to get the timer program from in the morning but I don't know if it was fundash. 

Anyway, yeah the program should work on your PSP so here is a download link. If you know how to load other homebrew programs into your PSP this is exactly the same. 

http://dl.qj.net/TimeTrainer-v0.6-PSP-Homebrew-Applications/pg/12/fid/26704/catid/151

Thank my good pal HardHat(a.k.a. Dale a.k.a. a non-cuber) for that. It even has a graph so it's pretty cool.

Enjoy!
-Daniel

EDIT: I should mention I only have CFW 4.01 M33-1. I haven't tried on other CFWs (not too big on constantly changing my firmware) but it should be fine.


----------

